# Newest member of the family!



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

Here is our newest puppy Serena. We got her from a breeder in Illinois and absolutely loved her at first sight. She's growing up so fast and already gained +10lbs in just 1 month! I thought I'd document her growth and share her progress as she grows up... 

First day home, Serena @ 8 weeks:









Getting along with her sister (8 weeks) :









10 weeks old:









And today she's 12 weeks old! Those ears! 









Tricks she's learned so far: potty bells (potty trained at 9 weeks, phew), sit, stay, lay down, leave it, head down, and shake  

While I can't wait to watch her grow up, it also bittersweet.

Thanks for allowing me to share!


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

the last photo makes her look SO BIG! Maybe it's just the camera angle  


Another at 12 weeks (same day just a few hours after the vet) :


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she is adorable!!!!! congratulations


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Pretty Girl!!


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

Serena is going in for her 16 week check up soon. Thought that I would post an update photo. She is growing so quickly!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

They grow so fast!! Serena sure is adorable!!:wub:


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

She is lovely---also looks happy and healthy!


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

She's too cute!


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone, glad to hear she looks healthy, at the doctor yesterday for her 16 week check up she weighed 30 lbs. Seemed a bit low for her, but we don't under feed her. 


I love a good side by side photo:











W her big sis (Shepherd / pit bull mix unknown?)


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

*Growth Progress*

Just wanted to post Serena's growth progress! 

Things she has learned since our last update: a little bit of "patience" when politely asking her dad to pay attention to her  


















Thanks for letting me share GSD friends!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Great pics! I love that stage in which they look like they have to grow into their ears.

Keep taking lots of pics. I never take enough when I have a puppy and always regret it.


----------



## Stephanie Jacobson (Aug 19, 2016)

Great ears!


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

What breeder if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Flashmom (Mar 14, 2012)

So so so so SWEET!!!


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

She's a beauty! Love the side by side photos of her growth! I have to learn how to do that. My first shepherd, Jack, never did quite grow into his ears, they were ginormous! 

Looks like you're really enjoying her!


----------



## randyhernz (Aug 17, 2016)

great looking dog, looks huge for 30 weeks in that last photo.


----------



## sighwhatever (Aug 10, 2016)

she's beautiful. i guess there's no awkward stage for serena. it's great to see the coat changes. as someone who has never owned a gsd, the puppy's growth between those crucial first few months is scary (in the best possible way)! :surprise:


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

I wish I had pictures like this of Rogue. Serena is a beautiful girl.


----------



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

Your dogs look amazing! 

If you don't mind, could you please post her weight at different times?


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you everyone!! 




Lorrie said:


> She's a beauty! Love the side by side photos of her growth! I have to learn how to do that. My first shepherd, Jack, never did quite grow into his ears, they were ginormous!
> 
> Looks like you're really enjoying her!


haha - her ears keep growing just as much as she is... I'm loving it!



BigHemi45 said:


> What breeder if you don't mind me asking...


Our breeder we found on AKC.org from Illinois. They had a website posted which seems to be a new domain now and not sure if they will have any future litters --> but feel free to check it out here: All Around Gymnastics Website - Ziva and Tony's Pups Ziva and Tony have beautiful pups, I really recommend them! 



JunYue97 said:


> Your dogs look amazing!
> 
> If you don't mind, could you please post her weight at different times?


Thank you! Hmm.. let me try to access my best memory here for weights..
at 8 weeks she was ~12? lbs
at 16 weeks she was ~30 lbs
at 25 weeks she was ~45 lbs
at 7 months she is now ~55 lbs


----------



## KinsleyBlue (Aug 5, 2016)

She is adorable! Beautiful girl you have there! Thanks for posting the weights too - we get our little guy in 2 weeks and I am excited to see his progress as well. Congrats on your gorgeous girl!!!

** Hoping I am as lucky as you with the potty trained at 9 weeks! That would be wonderful! We will work hard at that from day one!


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Thanks. I only asked because I live in Illinois. I have my breeder so I was just curious as to where everyone is getting their dogs from!


----------



## messdog (Aug 17, 2016)

congrats! these are great pics!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Love the photos, she has grown in to a beauty!


----------



## Tango2249 (Aug 22, 2016)

She is a nice looking dog. What kind of collar did you get for her? We just brought our pup home today...




audrienco said:


> Here is our newest puppy Serena. We got her from a breeder in Illinois and absolutely loved her at first sight. She's growing up so fast and already gained +10lbs in just 1 month! I thought I'd document her growth and share her progress as she grows up...
> 
> First day home, Serena @ 8 weeks:
> 
> ...


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

Serena is almost 1 year old (born 1/24/16)! She's been such a fun, smart, and crazy puppy... I'm almost not ready to watch the puppy days fade away! Here's a few progress photos of her since we haven't updated in quite a while.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Serena has turned into such a beautiful (almost) adult!  She reminds me a lot of our girl, Vesper. Love the photos!


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi everyone, I haven't updated Serena's pictures in awhile because we have been dealing with a few health issues concerning our older mixed dog. Along with a few other minor health scares, she had a MCT removal surgery today (which went well, we hope!)

Anyway finally with nothing to do but wait for recovery i thought i'd share Miss Serena's Favorite photos (& some with her sister). Last picture is them currently as Audrie is post surgery - Serena doesn't want to leave her sister's side but I have to watch them like a hawk to ensure she doesn't cause any shenanigans!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Head is finally starting to catch up to those ears! LOL!

 She's a very pretty girl!


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

Today is Serena’s 2nd Birthday!

Here she is with her cake and birthday present. 

Of course, as you expected.... she’s been quite the handful these last 2 years! Even in the rough times, such as losing her sister a few months ago, she still manages to keep that smile on her face. 

You’re one of the smartest dogs I know, thanks for always keeping me on my toes! 

Happy Birthday Serena!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Serena! She does look very happy!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

She's pretty.

What's her height and weight now


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Happy 2nd Birthday to you Miss Serena-you're a pretty girl ! :birthday:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Serena. I know you had a great day. Love this thread it shows her growth and adventures.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy *2nd* Birthday gorgeous!! Nice stuffy! I hope you enjoyed that beautiful cake!


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday Serena! Looks like your pretty girl got herself a fabulous cake and an adorable toy.

Today is my boys bday as well, though he doesn’t get to enjoy his (not nearly as well designed) cake until later tonight.


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

Armistice said:


> She's pretty.
> 
> What's her height and weight now


Thank you everyone for wishing her a happy birthday! 

I'm not too sure of her height, but her weight at last vet visit was just shy of 70 lbs (68.7)


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Serena. Pretty girl!


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

Happy Easter GSD friends! 
-xoxo Serena


----------

